# Gregorian music for dymmies 101 what are the crucial recordings of gregorian pls?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Gregorian music for dummies 101 what are the crucial recordings of gregorian pls?*

Ockay so any expert on the subject mather hey?
What about it folks well to my knowledge if i'm correct
Gregorian started at the end of Ambrosian chants if im adequat?
this mean 800-1250(ars nova of Philippe de Vitry later on Guillaume de Machaut)
So this is all i know, ambrosian chants has something to do whitchurch of Milan
of father ambroise, while Gregorian come from father Gregory.

This is all i know , and some obscur codex of ancient lore deepest corners hmm?
Can someone tell me who made the best gregorian cd and ambrosian cd.

I have both on naxos bot i want a glimpse into this world.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I found Gregorian chant really challenging, more so than other types of chant, because so many recordings are soulless: impeccable singing but like competition singing. I nearly gave up on it, but a friend who sings chant (but not Gregorian) persuaded me to explore more deeply, and he was right. The bottom line is that my advice to you is to proceed with caution.

A good place to start is with the choir of Einsiedein, there's a fabulous recording of Christmas music









This enormous box of chant used to be easily obtainable for pennies, I bought it just for the music from Einsiedein.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By the way, although it's not Gregorian, let me just draw your attention to this amazing piece of chanting


----------

